# Bandanas as corner hammocks?



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

Has anyone used a folded up bandana as a corner hammock? That could work right? Maybe not as something to sleep in, but more of like a perch/step?


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I think it would work fine as both. If you get a new bandana, that hasn't been washed, they're pretty stiff. You should be able to pull it pretty tight.


----------



## agirl65 (Oct 7, 2013)

I've seen pictures of cages (not sure where) and saw bandanas tied in their. I don't see why it wouldn't work for a while. My girls are avid chewers, so nothing lasts long with them


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

It would work, I am pretty sure!


----------

